# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  Please Help! Alligator Nightmares

## The Joker

Hi everyone I am new to the site and the reason I was even inclined to join a dream forum is because of these nightmares I keep having about Alligators or Crocodiles I can't tell the difference. 

Anyway there have been two variations to the dream so far. In the first I was watching a group of my friends swim in a canal while I was on shore due to an injury (I actually did injure my leg a little bit ago). As I was watching I see a huge Alligator come into the canal and many of my friends swam away regularly but one started thrashing like an animal would and it swam over and ate her. In addition to this nobody cared but me it was quite strange. This isn't a really close friend either more of an aquentance and I don't have feelings for her or anything.

And last night I had another. I was on a beach and a man comes in from fishing (he was wading) and he is holding a small carp and a baby alligator. He says the baby alligators are hard to catch but you can do it. Anyway I started to wade out a few feet just up to my chest. A teacher of mine yelled from shore to move out and to my right. I obliged and as I turn around my feet no longer touch the bottom and I see a baby alligator and a quite large alligator. I start screaming and start thrashing and I make eye contact with the big alligator it dove under the water and grabbed my legs and then I woke up.

Please Please help me these are really starting to scare me. I'm scared to swim in any open water and I am no where near any body of water that holds alligators. Just the very thought of them is starting to scare me when before I never was scared of them.

Thank you for your time,

The Joker.

----------


## loose id

Alligators represent a hidden danger. Something in your future may seem innocuous at first (baby alligator) but turn into something severely dangerous. The lesson you've learned from listening to the man who told you to go right is that if people around you start telling you that you are doing well and doing things right, start doing the opposite. Continuing on that path will cause you to a danger you and others couldn't have foreseen.

----------

